# Any "Hippies" on board?



## Ginger (Nov 5, 2012)

I was just thinking.....I'll bet there are some "mature" hippies around on this panel?  (if hippies ever mature?)    I was a "sorta hippie"....but my husband, being from San Francisco, was definetly the REAL DEAL!  He still doesn't like getting dressed up....but at least he does get DRESSED  these daze?!   He is a supervisor where he works and except for the beard, who would  ever guess?


----------



## Steve (Nov 5, 2012)

Yup...

I am definately a genuine HIPPIE...

I have had both hips replaced.........

My right hip in August of 2007 and my left hip on December 15, 2009....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2012)

I was never a real hippie, but was and am still into peace, love and rock-n-roll, and also spend most of my days in jeans, don't like to dress up either, but will if I have to.  I like those good ol' days, when folks seemed to be a bit kinder to each other.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, I guess I will count your very "punny" way of putting it.....You at *least* get credit for having gone through all of those replacements !!!:star:  I *DO* understand what *that* is all about because my " genuine hippie hubby" had both knees replaced last year......and that *IS a  BIG DEAL*!!!   *WHEW!!!  *  Many *KUDOS*, Steve!:victorious:


----------



## Ginger (Nov 5, 2012)

SeaBreeze said:


> I was never a real hippie, but was and am still into peace, love and rock-n-roll, and also spend most of my days in jeans, don't like to dress up either, but will if I have to.  I like those good ol' days, when folks seemed to be a bit kinder to each other.



Well, with a handle like "SeaBreeze"........I might have guessed......you seem and sound like a peaceful " breath of fresh air" blowing in from the sea!  I even coveted your " peachy" icon....which led me to a plethora of more "cuties" ......:chuncky::cheerful::watermelon::strawberry:....so thanks  SeaBreeze!


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 6, 2012)

WOW!  That was a long long time ago!  I had hair down to my butt, full beard and you could always tell it was me walking down the street because I wore an old collapsible top hat!.  Hand dyed t-shirts and Levi 401's with flower patches all over the place!  The only "conventional" thing about me was that I did use soap and deodorant!  I sure don't miss those days but am happy I was part of it!  "Don't trust anybody over 30!"


----------



## Elzee (Nov 6, 2012)

I wore my hair long and parted in the middle when I was a teenager. Never really could get into the 'hippie' scene though. I was born and raised on the west coast, in southern British Columbia. There are still hippies living there, very laid back kinda way of living on the coast of BC. 

I now live in Austin, TX, which everyone here says is 'weird' - 'Keep it Weird', is the motto for Austin. But, I don't see anything 'weird' about Austin because it is just like living on the west coast.  I think the 'weird' in Austin is 'normal' - the easy-going, funky, eclectic way of living. Anyways, even though I wasn't really a 'hippie' what I appreciate is living with diversity - I may not agree with everyone, and they may not agree with me - but we can respect each other, give each other 'space' and appreciate our individuality.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 6, 2012)

R. Paradon said:


> WOW!  That was a long long time ago!  I had hair down to my butt, full beard and you could always tell it was me walking down the street because I wore an old collapsible top hat!.  Hand dyed t-shirts and Levi 401's with flower patches all over the place!  The only "conventional" thing about me was that I did use soap and deodorant!  I sure don't miss those days but am happy I was part of it!  "Don't trust anybody over 30!"



WOW!   401 jeans....haven't heard those discussed in SUCH a very long time!  I do actually know a group of "ex hippies" ( who lived in a commune near here for quite a few years).....they have all dispersed and there is no longer a commune...but they are very sweet people to be around!  They make herbal poltices etc. for me if I get an "owie" and seem so thoughtful, in many ways, compared to a lot of society....
The " top hat" was probably cute!  Are you one of the people from another country?   Did you listen to "ABBEY  ROAD"?  :sentimental:


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2012)

Technically I came in at the tail-end of the Hippie Movement (really starting with the Beats but evolving into the Hippies beginning in the early '60's), and by the time I was "coming of age" the Movement was a shallow ghost of what it originally was.

Of course, that didn't stop me from having a middle-back-length ponytail, elephant bell-bottoms and listening to "hippie" music such as the Dead, Floyd and Tull. I did all the requisite experimentations with free love and drugs (or was it free drugs and love? I forget sometimes), hung out (lived, went to school and worked, actually) in Greenwich Village in NYC for seven years, went to OMD school in San Francisco for a few years ...

So I guess I've been an out-of-time hippie. I wish I had been a bit older when Woodstock blew through my home state - I would have been the first one through (or over) the gates, and I really would have liked to have been in 'Frisco in '67 for the Summer of Love, but I don't think a 9-year-old would have been appreciated there.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey Sifuphil !

Actually, the friends that I have ( who lived in the commune) were all part of the JESUS MOVEMENT and were moderately conservative in their life style. They felt that monogamy was preferable to all the "free love" and they led sort of quiet productive lives.  Many were highly educated...they owned several businesses etc.  My husband also valued his life enough to choose being "monogamous" if he wanted to hang around me!
LOLOL!!!!   :joyous:       I did like a lot of things about the hippie culture......  i.e.   being down to earth and genuine " for real" type people....not having to conform to a bunch of "set rules"....nutural childbirth and granola, and the amazing *music explosion*!!!   BUT.....all of the drugs and sex  was taking things a little too far in my book!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 6, 2012)

That was the great thing about the hippies, at least in theory - you could "do your own thing".

Something I've always laughed at, though - their mantra was "be different, be yourself" yet they followed all the usual identifiers: the clothing, the hair, the music. It was "be different by being the same". Yet anyone outside the movement was identified as a square, even if they were more liberated than the hippies themselves.

Looks can be deceiving. 

As for the sex and drugs thing - again, those were available for consumption and most hard-core members would look askance if you didn't participate, yet they DID lead to some problems down the line.


----------



## Steve (Nov 7, 2012)

Those kind of "hippies" have come and almost gone.. Today's hippie is sort of different to the ones we had...

HOWEVER. in my case, I will always be a genuine HIPPIE for the rest of my life....

Like I said, I have 2 hips replaced which makes me a "HIPPIE" for sure.......


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 7, 2012)

Ginger said:


> WOW!   401 jeans....haven't heard those discussed in SUCH a very long time!  I do actually know a group of "ex hippies" ( who lived in a commune near here for quite a few years).....they have all dispersed and there is no longer a commune...but they are very sweet people to be around!  They make herbal poltices etc. for me if I get an "owie" and seem so thoughtful, in many ways, compared to a lot of society....
> The " top hat" was probably cute!  Are you one of the people from another country?   Did you listen to "ABBEY  ROAD"?  :sentimental:



Nope I am American but I don't live there anymore.  Abbey Road!   Isn't that when Paul died?  LOL Actually, I am not sure if you know about recording but that entire album was done on a four track machine!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 7, 2012)

Steve said:


> Those kind of "hippies" have come and almost gone.. Today's hippie is sort of different to the ones we had...



Very true. Today's hippie is store-bought, usually at some mall shop like HOT TOPIC; razor-cut and shaved of chest (in the case of men, and possibly some women); artificially "liberated" by YouTube and Facebook; given to believe that "free love" means stealing porn from the 'Net; listen to "music" that has neither meaningful lyric nor melodious beat, and buying into the idea that by doing all of the above they've resurrected the hippie mystique.



> HOWEVER. in my case, I will always be a genuine HIPPIE for the rest of my life....
> 
> Like I said, I have 2 hips replaced which makes me a "HIPPIE" for sure.......



Kudos for undergoing the procedure - I think I would have just stuck with the bad hips - in more ways than one.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 7, 2012)

R. Paradon said:


> Nope I am American but I don't live there anymore.  Abbey Road!   Isn't that when Paul died?  LOL Actually, I am not sure if you know about recording but that entire album was done on a four track machine!



I just remember when that album first came out....EVERYBODY had it! It was always a record album, rather than a tape recording, whenever I saw it?  Just  to fill you in on some Abbey Road trivia : In 2012, the ROLLING STONES MAGAZINE voted  ABBEY ROAD as 14th on their list of greatest albums of all time.  It was the last album recorded by the Beattles. In 2009 ROLLING STONE MAG. voted ABBEY ROAD to be the greatest Beattles album.    So there are the facts....and there WILL BE a quiz !!   ( Not really!)  I envy you with access to all the Thai food...their food is such an "art form" to me!!  I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 8, 2012)

Ginger said:


> I just remember when that album first came out....EVERYBODY had it! It was always a record album, rather than a tape recording, whenever I saw it?  Just  to fill you in on some Abbey Road trivia : In 2012, the ROLLING STONES MAGAZINE voted  ABBEY ROAD as 14th on their list of greatest albums of all time.  It was the last album recorded by the Beattles. In 2009 ROLLING STONE MAG. voted ABBEY ROAD to be the greatest Beattles album.    So there are the facts....and there WILL BE a quiz !!   ( Not really!)  I envy you with access to all the Thai food...their food is such an "art form" to me!!  I LOVE IT!!!!



I am ready for the quiz as long as it is open book!  I write so bad now that if I had to make crip sheets or write potential answers on my hands I'd never understand them!

Yes, Thai food is in a class by itself.  It is not beautiful on the plate as compared with Japanese cuisine, but it is certainly delicious!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 8, 2012)

Wasn't there an urban legend started from that album, where Paul was said to be dead because he was the only one out of step on the album cover and that he was barefoot? I seem to remember some big conspiracy theory that he had died in an auto accident, and that explained why the Beatles stopped touring and started growing mustaches - to hide the fact that a ringer they brought in was not Paul ...


----------



## Ginger (Nov 8, 2012)

I never knew about this rumor....?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 8, 2012)

Ginger said:


> I never knew about this rumor....?



If you Google "Paul is dead" like I just did you'll get 625 million hits. 

And yep, the old man was right - there's even a website devoted solely to discussing the clues of his death. Seems that a young lady named Rita crashed into him, killing him and causing the rest of the band to find a body double.

Here's another interesting look at the creation and propagation of the rumours - at least here they put a few to rest (figuratively speaking) ...


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 8, 2012)

You could not beat the Beatles for creating mystique!    Fun article, thanks!

I was a junior engineer for about two years at A&M records in the early 70's and although I never got to meet any of the Beatles I did meet other talent that were pretty unique....good and bad!


----------



## Ginger (Nov 8, 2012)

OKEY THEN!   I shall check this out !!!


----------



## Ginger (Nov 8, 2012)

Sifuphil,

Thanks for the links! I did look this up about Paul being dead......I can sort of remember something being said (back then) about playing the album backwards?  Such a crazy time in my life, it is no wonder that I don't remember anything!? :sentimental:  It was interesting to look  up the Beatles again.....they never cease to amaze everyone, huh? I've talked to lots of young people who are still enamored with them!


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 9, 2012)

Ginger said:


> Sifuphil,
> 
> Thanks for the links! I did look this up about Paul being dead......I can sort of remember something being said (back then) about playing the album backwards?  Such a crazy time in my life, it is no wonder that I don't remember anything!? :sentimental:  It was interesting to look  up the Beatles again.....they never cease to amaze everyone, huh? I've talked to lots of young people who are still enamored with them!



Yes, if we played the record backwards we were supposed to be able to hear all kinds of evil messages!  I always wondered how you could play a 33 rpm album backwards!  I still love the Beatles music.  Here is one of my favorite tunes.  It is actually by John Lennon.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 10, 2012)

The only two ways I'm aware of whereby you could play a record backwards back in the day (pre-computers) was reversing the polarity of the drive motor on a direct-drive turntable (or giving a half-twist to the belt on a belt-driven one), or recording on tape and then reversing that. 

I used both methods - the tape method was a _heck_ of a lot easier on the vinyl.


----------



## Ginger (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe that is something for you "left brainers" out there to consider?   LOL!


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 11, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> The only two ways I'm aware of whereby you could play a record backwards back in the day (pre-computers) was reversing the polarity of the drive motor on a direct-drive turntable (or giving a half-twist to the belt on a belt-driven one), or recording on tape and then reversing that.
> 
> I used both methods - the tape method was a _heck_ of a lot easier on the vinyl.



I never thought of those methods.  I generally would spin a wooden top backwards, place the record on top and then use a sewing needle attached to a paper cone and try to listen!  "eeeeeevvvooolllll  eeeemmmmmm eeeeeevvvooolllll"  If super glue had only been invented then I would have had a better chance of keeping the record on that stupid top!


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 22, 2012)

LOL everyone...loving these comments! 
Although I'm 56, I consider myself an 'old hippie'. Even my son calls me that at times to tease me, LOL. I remember being incensed when my parents wouldn't let me go to Woodstock with my older cousins...hey I was 13 when it happened but I couldn't figure out why my parents said "NO, you're far too young to go, are you crazy??" (yes, I am)  I know that I was too young to actually 'live' the hippie lifestyle of the 60s like my older cousins did, but I guess I just liked everything about hippies, starting from when I was a teen. 

But I agree with Steve when he says that those kind of "hippies" have come and almost gone.. Today's hippie is sort of different to the ones we had...that's true. I did have to laugh at an acquaintance of my husband, who was 28 years old, wore nothing but tie-dye, smoked pot incessantly, and listened to the Grateful Dead constantly. He considered himself a 'hippie' to the max, claimed he knew everything about them. But he was very unfamiliar with Ken Kesey and the Merry Pranksters, Timothy Leary, the Summer of Love, etc.  He was a great guy though, I guess his heart was in the right place as to how he wanted to live his life.


----------



## Ryder13 (Dec 31, 2012)

I think my hippie roots show every so often. I still listen to the Grateful Dead and I still ride a motorcycle. (But I have truck too). Still have a beard. I have had a beard in some form or other for so long I honestly don't know what I would look with without it. Left leaning politics generally as well. Yeah some of the traits show under the right circumstances. 
Ryder13


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 1, 2013)

Today's version is the "Hipster" and they are trying their best to each be "different" but all end up looking and acting much the same. However the Hipster is also vanishing but I don't know what is replacing it.


http://www.createawards.com.au/wp-c...hmark-Illustration-PocketHipster-LowRes-1.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_(contemporary_subculture)


----------



## That Guy (Apr 12, 2013)

When I was in Vietnam, I made friends with some other surfers I met who were wearing love beads under their fatigues.  We called ourselves Freaks in Disguise.


----------

